# Nespresso Machines and Reusable Pods



## millertime (Feb 7, 2017)

hi all

I know the title may make aficionados cringe, but bear with me...

got a nespresso machine and bought a steel pod to save wasting plastic but also, to put in better quality espresso coffee.

my question is - when I fill them, I either don't "tap down" the coffee much and it flows fine but is quite weak, or if I tap down more, the nespresso machine hardly half fills my cup and some spills inside the drip tray behind the spout

anyone any ideas?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

There's clearly some form of overpressure valve at work here. Your 'tapped down' load is choking the machine and it is venting water directly into the drip tray. Assuming you are grinding your own coffee, keep the dose the same but either grind finer and don't tamp or use the same grind but tamp less hard.


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

One of the problems the Nespresso machines have suffered from is of their own making. In order to make them more difficult to work properly with the plethora of "other" pods now flooding the market, they modified the puncture plate (the one that puts a pattern of holes in the pod) pyramid points less sharp.

The result of this is that they don't properly puncture the pod as before, so there is now more resistance to the outflow and water is shunted into the lower pod tray as part of their over pressure feature. Actually this problem also applies to most Nespresso pods too, which is probably why there are now so many of these units on eBay and Gumtree.

I don't think this fully answers your query, but hopefully gives you reason for what's happening.

BR David


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi

Have just started refilling pods myself. Just refilled the nespresso ones for now (have some seal pods coming in post).

I have had great results with filling to top, tamping with slight pressure then topping back up and sealing. Not tamping the second time.

Not had a bad Pod yet doing it this way, plus always get a good crema and tastes great!

Hope that sort of made sense.....


----------



## larsenpedersen (Feb 12, 2017)

Rairch said:


> Hi
> 
> Have just started refilling pods myself. Just refilled the nespresso ones for now (have some seal pods coming in post).
> 
> ...


How finely do you grind the beans for this? Espresso-fine?


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

larsenpedersen said:


> How finely do you grind the beans for this? Espresso-fine?


As have literally just started out









I'm currently buying in pre ground fresh Roasted - espresso grind.

Working a treat. With lids off amazon I'm working it out to under 14p a Pod.

Main reason was to use this to try out as many different types of beans to get a feel for what I like.

Plan is now to pick up an Mignon (carry on with pods for a short while) and then possibly a gaggia classic. Seems a good combo for the beginner. (Facied a La Pavoni, but might be a bit much for a true beginner)

Cheers


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Belive Nespresso use a coffee rolling grinder, best bet is to remove the boulders from your coffee grind using a cheap tea or cooking sieve at 0.4mm or 0.5 size holes.


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's what I do:

Supplies:










Initial fill and light tamp.










Top up and level off. No tamp.










Seal and away you go....










Not had a bad'un yet ?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Rairch said:


> Here's what I do:
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> ...


What pods are you using??


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> What pods are you using??


Just used nespresso ones, empty out, rinse and push back puncture holes.

Got £75 credit with new machine so got a few to get through yet!

Ordered some seal pods which are on route, mainly for longevity as only use the pods (again) once. Can't see them lasting multiple goes.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

So what foil do you put over them? Or is it a pull em of straighten out push on job?


----------



## Rairch (Feb 10, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> So what foil do you put over them? Or is it a pull em of straighten out push on job?


Purchased these off amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ISRL37G/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apap_HXuEQrHiTDWCL

Really easy to apply and great results.

5p each so still cheap!

Plus the benefit of chucking in any bean you want is great!


----------



## wendy (Jan 18, 2018)

I faced the same problem. It's hard to control. Coffee taste is not stable even using the same coffee bean. Is there any equipment in the world can help?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't get refilling pods. It's just as easy to fill a portafilter, and you have much better control. Plus no wastage of pods/parts. I have a Nespresso and a Lavazza pod machine, but unless I'm in a raving hurry I use my DeLonghi. I bought the pod machines for convenience, but it's pretty easy using a pressurised portafilter and you can fill it with 16-18g coffee, which isn't the case with pods.


----------



## LAS79 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi there,

Can anyone recommend a reusable pod for the Nespresso KRUPS model please? Every one I find on amazon is compatible only for original model Nespresso machines (and not KRUPS!)

many thanks


----------



## Jon3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi all. I am going down the same route at the moment using stainless finnelo steel reusable pods. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07MMTJXRN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It works fine in my nespresso machine (magimix). There is a slight problem that the residue adhesive from the stick on lids does not come off that easily. I cleaned it a lot - had to scrape it off then with water and soap and these still some traces....

However my main 'problem' is to find an available espresso ground coffee that makes a similar flavour as for example a costa nespresso pod (Some of the nespresso pods India , Kazaar, Dharkan are good for this). So far using Love of Coffee Dark Itallian - espresso ground I had to make two shots (eg use two pods ) to get a similar intensity (for a large latte).

IF anyone has a good experiense with source of strong flavoured coffee please let me know.

Meanwhile I will try the 'special espresso' from love of coffee next and report back later. Sadly I was unable to load any pictures to this site - not sure how that works????

Best. Jon


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The pods hold a very small amount of coffee. I found they produced nice drinks when using one in a hotel but were more like filter than espresso and I needed to drink three or four to get the same caffeine fix as I'd get from a double espresso. If you've found a pod that tastes "strong" (whatever that means) I can only imagine it contains very dark roasted coffee or robusta, or both. Probably both. If you want intensity then you probably need to stop the shot at around 14g in the cup, and use three pods to get to 42g output for a latte. I just used the pods to make long drinks mostly of about 40-60ml from a single pod which was about 7/8g of coffee. Like I said more like filter but drinkable and flavour notes were there. That's what nespresso (pod coffee) is to me, it isn't espresso it's something else and I imagine trying to make it work as espresso regarding intensity AND good flavours would be very difficult.



Jon3 said:


> Hi all. I am going down the same route at the moment using stainless finnelo steel reusable pods. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07MMTJXRN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It works fine in my nespresso machine (magimix). There is a slight problem that the residue adhesive from the stick on lids does not come off that easily. I cleaned it a lot - had to scrape it off then with water and soap and these still some traces....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for your comments Rob  - I don't think Im so much of a caffeine junkie as you describe yourself ! My wife and I drink exclusively latte :-O If I drink an espresso (even single) I feel like my head is bouncing off the ceiling for 20-30mins - However ..... Our favourite mid morning drink is Large Latte at Costa - so that's three espresso shots in there ! (Angie only has two shots in hers). Somehow - with the milk - I can cope with the caffiene but mostly I just love the flavour (I think).

So - We have been using a Bosch Tassimo machine for some years - successfully making our homemade large lattes with single shots of L'Or Espresso Tassimo Tdisc (intensity 10 for me and 5 for her). I am changing to Nespresso becasue the Tassimo Tdisc is 5g of plastic along with each of its 5g of coffee - and there is no eco friendly alternative. I suspect - in support of Rob's comments that they are using some flavouring (or other trick) to get the 'intensity' from these pods - but it seems to work for us and its very convenient 

Nespresso is 1g of Aluminium for each pod - and that aluminium can be recycled . I hoped to use the refillable Nespresso to eliminate the waste completely but.......

I can report the following : We are having success with the Nespresso branded pods (Kazaar intensity 12 for him & Columbia 6 her) - in about 300ml of hot milk. But the refillable pods are not working so well and I now thnk this could be due to the grind being too fine (I ordered Espresso ground). The water struggles to get through mine when compared to the prefilled ones and I have now read in a couple of places that it needs to be not quite so fine as an Espresso grind. (See SealPod - they seem to be pioneers in this but pods are very expensive). Also note that we bought Nespresso pods from Costa (signature blend No8) and I needed two shots of that for my Latte at home...

In the near term I think we will be moving to L'Or Nespresso pods for our Espressos - about half the price of Nespresso's - I believe they are aluminium too - might be job done 

Otherwise I'll maybe get a decent burr grinder to get the right grade for the pods as none of the commercial outfits seem to do this " Moka grind - 0.4~0.5mm. " - yet.... I am also attracted to the 'BlueCup' lids and nice littel tool to apply them - but only if I can prove the coffee grind etc.

Sorry for the long esay - I hope someone finds it useful. and ..... If anyone knows of an outfit that will grind the Moka grind I would be interested to know.


----------



## Jon3 (Jan 7, 2020)

HI - Final report on my quest to create a latte (comparable with Costa coffee) from our nespresso machine is

L'Or Onyx (for him - like a 3 shot Large Latte from Costa)

L'Or Splendente (for her - like a 2 shot Large Latte from Costa)

at least it tastes ok for us 

I was unsuccessful with the refillable pods but we will empty the coffee grouds to our compost and send the washed alluminium for recycling. so we're way ahead of the previous tassimo which used 5g of plastic per t-disc 

Best Wishes - Jon


----------

